# Slot [email protected] 2006 Baltimore MD



## Doug Retzler (May 19, 2006)

:wave: Hi ,I'm Doug Retzler, a Baltimore artist and curator of Artscape 2006 art car show - July 21-23

I'm trying to put together a slot car track vehicle ( a pick up with 4 lane 1/64 slot car track running from car hood through interior and across truck bed. Potentially solar powered.

I'm trying to locate local slot car enthusists would would might be interested in this project in any of these areas.


Help design fabricate car & track
Help in locating resources
Help coordinate,man or referee the event
Come to race / display their cars
Participate in the fun

If you have any lead of local Mid Atlantic 1/64 slot car clubs or enthusists, could you please pass this on or offer me any leads to potentially intersted parties. 

Thanks.

Doug Retzler 
[email protected] 
contact 410-598-8409


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hmmmm... solar power might be tough, but you could easily run it off the vehicle's 12vdc battery and electrical system...

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Interesting...
If I wasn't so involved with working on the addition on my house....


----------

